# Penguin 350 on a 55 gal



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Is the Penguin 350 enough for a 55 gal aquarium? I got one for free. I've been running it in the tank for a few days and seems the water is circulating.

I used to have an Emperor 400 running a 40 gallon with no problem. Just don't want to be under filtered or not enough water movement.

Is it almost better to just get a canister filter for 55 gal and up?


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

I usually like to put 2 HOB filters on a 55gal. a Penguin 350 might be able to cut it bare minimum but it doesnt hurt to add a second penguin, emperor, whisper, or canister


----------



## TRowe81 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Penguin 350 on my 40 gallon tall, thanks to the advice of the LFS guy. I found that it didn't quite meet my filtration needs, with some cloudiness and debris settling on the bottom of the tank. I added a Koralia 3 powerhead, which improved things 100%. I also have a Marineland C-220 canister filter on the way, which should, combined with the Penguin 350, give me well over the desired 10x output per gallon.


----------



## White Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah the 55's are pretty long for one filter....id buy a aqua clear 70 and throw them both on


----------



## rws6605 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have two Penguin 350s on my 55 gallon and two Maxijet 900s. The only "dead" spots I have are just beneath the maxijets.


----------



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Seems a few of you have the Penguin 350. What do you use for inserts for the activated carbon? When I had the Emperor 400 it came with two gray containers to fill with activated carbon. Is there something similar to that for the 350?


----------



## Geddonight (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, the penguin has two media baskets. Fill them with seachem or some other biological media and you'll be much happier than using carbon.


----------



## MrCastro3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Geddonight said:


> Yeah, the penguin has two media baskets. Fill them with seachem or some other biological media and you'll be much happier than using carbon.


Ugh! I got screwed then. My setup didn't come with the baskets. I must have gotten an opened box ****!


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

The Penguins just come with the blue filter cartridges with carbon inside them but you can buy the media baskets separately. I got mine from Drsfostersmith.com for $3.76 each.


----------

